# OT/ Posting Really nice timelapse videos when I find them



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to start to share some really pretty timelapse videos in the offtopic forum, there too good to miss - One day I will be making my own (a few lens/dolly purchases away!) lol

Please play them in HD and fullscreen them! (they really are masterful!)
Ill start with todays entry:


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I AM QUITE ANGERED BY VIDEOS THAT START PLAYING THE MOMENT THEY ARE LOADED... YOU MUST UNDERSTAND... I HATE THIS!

PLEASE change the coding so that it won't start until "I" am ready to see it. PLEASE!

I always load several pages of sites to view at my leisure later and when the videos start right away I sometimes can get multiples running simultaneously and they all interfere with each other and they chew up bandwidth for other network activity.

STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT! 

Have I made myself clear on this point?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*runs away* AAAHHhhhhhhhhh... *hides* (it was in there default post code - not intentional, lol)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is NO off topic forum on MLS... the Public forum seems to be the catchall... 

And the forum directive: 

"Public notices, rants and raves, this is the general use forum. Please try to keep posts somewhat train related and avoid religion and politics!! " 

seems to be loosely enforced... that's the will of the moderators and the owner... 

I'd suggest links, not embedding the videos... 

Greg 

p.s. OT means Off Topic... really makes no real sense because when you start a thread, that is the topic... unless you mean off the topic for this forum... NT is better... Not Trains.... or the OT / NT if you want to be really sure... then no one has to look at it if they only want to read about trains on a train forum (the audacity!).

Take that postscript tongue in cheek !


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Its train related because its the landscapes they travel in, or future areas to model a layout with. 

(and if you guessed that I made it up, its because I did)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to know how to model that Milky Way pinwheeling over my layout! 

How about this one, train related to boot! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k86lBV5824


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw jeez Andy, why do you waste your and other's time posting things that example creative techniques on ways to use video. Heck nobody wants to take pictures or make videos of their model trains and layouts in action anyway.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats the grand plan. 


My #1 hobby is Live Steam
#2 is photopgrahy
#3 is model airplanes - since the baby I haven't flown anything lol


I am learning how to use my camera, I have a tripod, camera stabilizer, lenses, its all part of the grand scheme of things

I actually made a video like that, I still need some time to learn how to color correct videos (more I work on it, the better I get)
http://vimeo.com/27148589


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy that time lapse video was awsome and took a lot of time and talent. I enjoyed it all of it. I will view it often. We donot get to see the night sky and it,s glory here on ohio.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,

Thanks for the incredible video. 


As luck would have it, I spotted your post last Friday, on a day when I was substitute teaching a class of 7th graders called _*Innovative Presentations.*_ I played the video for them, not only in the full screen mode, but projected on a full size screen.

Needless to say, they were impressed, especially on the night sky, with the occasional meteorites.


Thanks again,


p.s. See you @ DH


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
Dad and I are signed up and I am bringing a new friend this year (StevenJ). Trying to get even more guys from my club to come (they will eventually!) See you at DH.

Here's a new one that was posted a few days ago - Its a timelapse of Iceland and its perpetual sunrise/sunsets of the arctic circle. The colors are unreal.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,

Here's one, not nearly as spectacular as the ones you posted, but nonetheless, near and dear to our hearts... 


Click Here!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!

Ones I personally did in 2010 diamondhead
;



I will be doing this again this diamondhead (maybe get a whole day this time lol - depends on battery life and memory card size)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

New Timelapse, Play fullscreen if you can! This one is great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, good in Photograph forum tho. 
I think live steamers run their trains as fast as they can because they have only so much time taking turns on the loops . Get as many laps as they can.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Ps0DSihggio

This is cool, its like a giant Erector-set being built.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

New timelapse posted 22 hours ago, the sun rising up the tower and back down is staggering! - this is all real photographs, nothing added in post


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW


----------

